# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  False awakening type 2 nightmare (long post)

## laba

Ok i've had two false awakening type 2 nightmares for the first time the past week. I posted about the first one i had on another forum but wasn't satisfied with the responses i received. This is the post i wrote on that forum the day i had the dream.

"I had a dream that i was in a big party with beautiful naked women. In this dream i was an important figure and host of the party. I saw a beautiful woman staring at me and inviting me to walk with her to a hottub. I followed her and stepped my foot in the water.
My focus was on the water and my view dimmed and became darkish blue. I dont know if there were people still in the room because i didnt look around to check, but i felt all alone. As i slowly walked into the hot tub i started singing, no words just singing a tone. At that moment i had a sudden realization that this was not real and i was dreaming.
As i came to this conclusion everything vanished and I awoke in my bed. I opened my eyes and i was in my dark room on top of my bed. I have a bit of a fright about being in the dark so i reached behind me where my light switch is and flicked it on. the light bulb didnt turn on and the room was still dark. I switched the light switch on and off again but the room wouldnt light, i was still in the dark. at this point i felt my heart race and become frightened. Something wasnt right i just knew it, something felt wrong.
As i laid there in bed I heard a womans voice coming from the center of my room, about a foot away from the bottom left of my bed. she was repeating lets start praying. I could hear the voice come closer and closer. I felt like i was having a full anxiety attack and i started panicking. Something didnt feel right. I thought to myself that this must be another dream, though it felt so real. I started telling myself to wake up! wake up! as the voice came closer and closer.
Then i felt a big shock run through my body and i reopened my eyes in an instant and threw my hands at the light switch. The room brightened by the light bulb and i laid there still scared with my heart still racing. The dream felt so real and the womans voice was so clear i could pinpoint her location. Ive never had a dream like this before.
After waking up and researching i found false awakening type 2 on wikipedia and it fit the description of my dream so well.
I dont know if this means anything or if its just a coincidence but around the time this dream occurred my mom was at church. Maybe she was praying for me and it reached me somehow telepathically?
Im not quite sure i dont know what to make of it. maybe it was just a strange dream."


After i had that dream i was terrified if i was gonna experience something like that again. I'm afraid of ghosts and the dark so i really feared having a dream like that again. two days later i had a dream that started like a normal dream. I was reading a list of uncommon items to shop for, when once again i realized i was dreaming. that woke me up and i was on my bed looking at my dark room. something didn't feel right again, even though i was very aware and felt awake. i reached over to my light switch and it wasn't in the usual place, it was about a foot closer to me, so i didn't have to reach far to flick it open. I started getting frightened and slowly i flicked on the light switch. nothing happened the room was still dark. That's when  i realized i was still dreaming. I didn't want to hear that creepy lady's voice again so i gave my all to wake up. i felt my scalp tighten up and flex and i screamed inside my head to "wake up!" Then i felt as if i broke through a force field and i reached over to my light switch and flicked it on. The room brightened and i laid in my bed again freaked out.

I'm curious why am i having these dreams? is there anyway to stop them from occurring? and this question might sound silly but is there a possibility that i might be astro projecting and there might be a chance someone else can take control of my body like in the movie insidious? Also is it possible to turn this into a good thing? can i maybe force the scenery to change from my scary dark bedroom to maybe a bright grassy field?

----------


## melanieb

So many elements can cause recurring dreams and unpleasant associations. It's not abnormal in any way.

A lot of these dreams occur very quickly, a few seconds at most, and right at the end of a sleep period (right before waking). Something happens in us that makes these dreams more common as we're coming out of a sleep cycle.

Since you seem to have awareness that things aren't right and you're asleep you might try gaining control of the dream. A mantra before bed or a simple statement during the dream might allow you the ability to turn your dream in a different direction. You might also try talking to the woman if she appears, and tell her to leave your room or not frighten you.

Have you talked to your mom about the experience? Would she be receptive to it?

I personally don't believe someone else can take control of your body or mind, at least not in dreams or without handcuffs, but I can only speak for myself on this issue. It is my belief and opinion that you experienced an unusual dream, and it's a bit upsetting, but you have the opportunity and hopefully the ability to turn it into an interesting experience using Lucid techniques. 

If you have questions about applying techniques of lucidity to your dream, just ask. I can point you to tutorials in the WIKI or other people who can offer full instruction.   :smiley:

----------

